# Mahlkonig K30ES - Price Reduced even further



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mahlkonig K30ES is on sale and we have reduced prices even further.

£999 + VAT

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20K30ES

If you like to purchase give us a shout!


----------

